
How to Get an Email Intro - ivankirigin
http://blog.yesgraph.com/how-to-email-intro/
======
ivankirigin
Here are some other great posts about this:
[http://also.roybahat.com/post/92544681186/introductions-
and-...](http://also.roybahat.com/post/92544681186/introductions-and-the-
forward-intro-email)

[https://alexiskold.net/2015/06/24/how-to-write-a-
forwardable...](https://alexiskold.net/2015/06/24/how-to-write-a-forwardable-
introduction-email/)

[http://avc.com/2009/11/the-double-optin-
introduction/](http://avc.com/2009/11/the-double-optin-introduction/)

